# Nec Usb Open Host & Pci Driver Problem



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I bought a NEC/SUBA PCI card (4+1) and installed it into my HP Pavillion 742n computer, which had previously only two 1.1 USB's in the back and two more in the front. After installing it, my computer did not recognize it at all.

My instructions stated that I needed two drivers as follows:

1. NEC USB Open Host Controller Driver
2. NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller Driver

I Googled these drivers and found that most sites show them as a download and actually send you back to Windows Update.

Now, I have two problems;

My Windows update is not working. When I go to custom or express, it'll show me things I need (hasn't shown the above drivers) and when I try to pick and install updates, they ALWAYS fail. Strangely, my automatic security center critical updates take place with no problem and if I go to MS Download.com, I can manually download some updates. 

Why does this matter you ask? I found the following site that states I need XP Service Pack 1 installed before I can do anything else. I have SP2, but after checking my "add or remove programs," it appears I don't have SP1. I tried to download it manually and it keeps failing. I ran the download from temp folders and even downloaded the update and still, no luck.

Before buying the PCI card, I was working with "[email protected]" in trying to resolve my windows update problem and that was going nowhere. Although I have been cooperating and responding to her email instructions, she seemed to have fallen off the face of the earth and is no longer responding.

It appears I need SP1, then the above two drivers just to get my PCI card to work. 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

First, if you have SP2, you don't need SP1. If your computer did not recognize that a new PCI card had been installed, then drivers are not the immediate issue. Try reseating the card in a different PCI slot. Windows needs to recognize that a card has been put in before it will ask for, or install drivers. As for the Windows Update, have you used the MS troubleshooting page at:
http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/troubleshoot/


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll reseat the PCI card and tell you what happens. I went to the troubleshoot link and none of the trouble categories for downloading updates apply to me. I don't get any error codes; it simply starts to download then I just get a window that states MS Update was unable to download the updates; nothing more.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

PGal;

We have again established that I'm a IT/computer dunce. The PCI card appeared to be seated properly and under closer inspection (comparison to the ethernet card), it looked like it could have gone in about another milimeter. I recall being afraid to push it in too hard when first installed. I gave it a firm push and now it's working nicely.

Thanks!!

I'm down to my last issue and it's that Windows update crap. Hey, if you got any ideas, I'm all eyes!

Thanks again.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad we got one item taken care of. I would try reinstalling Internet Explorer and see if that makes any difference for the Windows update issue.


----------

